# Vertical or Horizontal?



## kitkat39 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've got one of those Monarch Castles that I want to put my group of D. Lobatas into since they're supposed to be communal and all. A part of it also has to do with me being a lazy, careless bum who sometimes smashes them on accident when closing the enclosure. That zipper seems like it'll be a lot better since I could see everything and blow them back into the cage if they run up dashing for freedom. Just wondering if it's a better idea to make it vertical or horizontal. It's one of the 13x13x24. I know it's a tad big for these L2 nymphs, but I have quite a few and recently got a source of flies from this happy hippy guy who will give me a never ending source of them as long as he doesn't get busted, so I'm sure they'll have plenty to eat. Any input other than "you're an idiot" greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 3, 2010)

I vote vertical!


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2010)

I put the plastic side on the bottom. They are pretty much a cube.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 4, 2010)

I go with horizontal


----------



## keri (Jun 5, 2010)

Diagonal, just to be different. :lol: 

No really, plastic on the bottom, wherever that may be.... since when you get busted for FFs? Are they FFs dipped in acid?


----------



## Quake (Jun 21, 2010)

A hippy dealing ffs? Either you have a lot of pet hobbyists in the area or he ate his usual stock too quickly


----------

